# homemade beginners humidor



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

Well as you'll all come to know, I'm a cheap ass. So against the advice I've read on here I decided to get a small humidor until I get a little more into this. So I was at my local dollar store And seen these cheap little 8x8x4 boxes for $1. I picked one up, brought it home, slathered a little stain on it and it turned out to be decent looking little box. Going to try to get my hands on some spanish cedar to line it and it'll make a decent little desktop/travel humi. I have a hygrometer and humidifier on order to put in it once it comes in and I'd like to throw a little varnish on it to get a shine. anyways here's a little pic of it so far.

The third pic here (which for some reason isn't showing up as a thumbnail but will show up when enlarged) shows the jar I'll be using until I get it setup and going, and most likely will continue to use it afterwards since at the rate I'm going I'll be out growing the little box in no time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

I like a DIY project :nod: Make sure to post more pics when you get some Spanish cedar in it. Looks good so far.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

Will do. I used to love wood working but moved across the country 2 years ago and sold all of my tools. But I do see some tool acquisition and larger humidor construction in my future


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

I'm also interested in how you're going to humidify the jar. I've been wanting to set up a jar humidor for infused sticks. Looking around but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

Well I'm new at the whole cigar thing so I'm kind of playing by ear by my thoughts was to just toss in a boveda pack or Xikar DryMistat Humidification Tube. 
That's my plan for it to once I get set up and going, to use it for infused sticks


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

Fun lil project. I imagine the indoor air stays pretty dry up there most of the year. Your jar would do the trick nicely if you later find you have problems sealing the box well.

My first was this and I still use it:









I've since installed the hydro/temp gauge in the lid so you can see it from the top, have a few cedar slats cut up from an old cigar box sitting in there vertically just for a nice smell, and I built a little cedar "table" with perforations that my Boveda sits under, with the sticks on top of that. Pic was taken when I was a noob and I was too embarrassed to post it then, but now I don't care about ridicule, the guys here at Puff are cool.

My second is a tupperdore. Totally "in-elegant" (is that a word?) but it works.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

I like the DIY! I was going to make one with a box of "Gran Patron Burdeos" tequila that a friend had laying around but in the end I bought the humidor...I still want to convert that box into a humidor, It would look really cool!

Post a pic of yours when it's all done and ready to smoke. :tea:

(wow, I replied before reading the other replies and turns out I said almost the same thing as Tobias) :biggrin:


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

Will a humi pack fit inside a 60 RG aluminum tubo?


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*



455 Punch said:


> Fun lil project. I imagine the indoor air stays pretty dry up there most of the year. Your jar would do the trick nicely if you later find you have problems sealing the box well.
> 
> My first was this and I still use it:
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of building a little cedar table to put my boveda under. Now I'm on the hunt for some spanish cedar...


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*









Dumb phone, sideways pics, sorry.

I wish this were solid cedar, but its just a veneer. Sacrificed a cigar box to make it.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: homemade beginners hunidor*

That's what I'm going to try to use too once I can track one down.I'm a total noob but in the glass jar I'd think veneer is probably fine.


----------

